# new babies



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

my cichlid had her 1st bach of fry here is the pic of the mother and the fry. and now my question is what do i do next?


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Take the mother out of your rearing tank and begin feed newly hatched baby brine shrimp, crushed flakes, or crushed cichlid pellets. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Aw, so cute. No advice to offer but good luck!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck and conrats. Be sure to keep the fry tank extra clean and feed appropriate foods. Thats about all I know.


----------



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you all. its been away but they are getting big. most of them lived expect for like three of them. =(


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

aww so cute here my goldfishes baby. I have 4 one sick with parasitic. the other fish has Fungus. The other two fish waffles and Flounder are fine. Dory I have to take out soon. My brother has to help me to clean out the 15 gallon. The dory the one with Fungus, and Midnight is the with parasitic. I have med for both of them. Midnight in the 5 gallon right recovering.
_________________________________________________________________________________________



65 gallon water fishes
5 gallon water fish
15 gallon turtle


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Gz with the babies!


----------

